# Background Music for Broadmoor Hospital for the Criminally Insane



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hahaha. Great choices for calming them, Cathy.

Another:






Midnight Syndicate's Gates of Delirium album and Nox Arcana's Blackthorn Asylum would work wonderfully for the times when/if you want to induce a darker mood yet.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

take the one that AHS: Asylum is using. its kind of catchy but i doubt the "patients" think so. lol


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

thanks, y'all.  I really like those.


mariposa0283- I'd seriously considered using that one; it's a great version of that song.  Been meaning to watch the show, but keep forgeting about it.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Not sure what its called but on Gates of Delirium there's a track that starts off with footsteps, a door closing and then multiple voices. Giving off the impression you just walked into loony bin or the Holocaust.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

its a great show, season 1 was good, season 2 is awesome! totes loving it!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

so catchy!


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks, y'all!! 

I like that mariposa0283! 

I was thinking about 'Que Sera, Sera'






IowaGuy- liking the 'Gates of Delirium'.


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

Something a little retro for the "patient soothing" effect you described (that won't drive you crazy after listening to it all evening ) then followed by something that starts out similarly but goes darker (like one of the tracks from Midnight Syndicate or Nox Arcana that Garthgoyle linked to), maybe with some laughter and mumbling added in the background, seems like it would set a good ambiance for this kind of haunt.

Speaking of the retro music sounds, I always liked that playing as you enter Disney's Tower of Terror! That entire ride is great.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=2fvUiCE1xUg
.


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

Demon Dog said:


> Something a little retro for the "patient soothing" effect you described (that won't drive you crazy after listening to it all evening ) then followed by something that starts out similarly but goes darker (like one of the tracks from Midnight Syndicate or Nox Arcana that Garthgoyle linked to), maybe with some laughter and mumbling added in the background, seems like it would set a good ambiance for this kind of haunt.
> 
> Speaking of the retro music sounds, I always liked that playing as you enter Disney's Tower of Terror! That entire ride is great.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=2fvUiCE1xUg
> .


Great idea, Demon Dog.  
I like that Tower of Terror, too!!   Didn't know about that! Thanks!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'd love the idea of the "soothing" music for areas of the asylum, but you also might look into adding some subtle effects to the music as well... I've been playing around with the free music editing software on my computer, and it's REALLY easy (and fun) to add in an overlay of a scratchy record or a background of whispering and turn the actual music into the tinny cheap speaker type of effect over the whole piece. That way, it would be the shiny, happy music, but kind of... off. Which is even more creepy. 

I've been playing around with the Dixie Cups' "Chapel of Love" for a wedding scene in my graveyard, and so far it's been fun. I've added a double track that has the echo effect and taken the main track and turned it to the tinny speaker and have another track under all of that called "Night in the Graveyard" that has wind, wolves howling and creaking trees and some sinister chuckling just as the main track ends abruptly. It's not finished, but you can listen here: http://www.4shared.com/mp3/JeKiMUX5/CreepyChapel.html

There are plenty of sites out there that have effects and stuff like the whispering or scratchy record but I've been going to freesound.org for pretty much all of my sound effects and highly recommend it.


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you, Frankie's Girl for all that info.   I _really_ like the idea of overlaying the sounds.  I was planning to have the 'soothing' music coming from the porch area, then the 'hysterical laughing' coming from another part of the yard. But, your idea is much better. 
Thanks, again.


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey, since the storyline is about an escapee from a sanitarium, the theme from Halloween would also be an option for you, and something everyone will recognize. Has nice sinister undertones too.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FxZmBtM5dc

And maybe a little hard to work into your haunt background track, but still great to listen to as you make props for it, there's always Pink Floyd... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Sy8iUI_ayuo


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks, Demon Dog.  I like the Halloween theme. 

I usually listen to the SAW theme while prop building, or just driving in my car, or while on the computer, or vacuuming, or washing dishes, etc...


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I think you should have a whole playlist of kitschy songs. My suggestion would be have the music playing through cheap-sounding speakers, giving them a tinny "canned" sound, and have any sound effects playing on a separate sound system, through good quality speakers. This will help keep each sound defined and separate.

I like "Theme from a summer place" and the "Tower of terror" tracks. Maybe add these:


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Perhaps a selection of ballroom music from the shining.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

But wait, there's more:


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

search elevator music in youtube


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

scary elevator music even.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I almost forgot this one. It has that kitschy, muzak-type quality with a sinister side...The theme from "Poltergeist":






For the ToTs who never saw the movie, it would just sound like "happy" music, but for the those who saw the movie, it will add a creepy touch to your haunt.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

And I found some more gems:
















Cloassic kitsch.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Sorry Cathy... I am soooo taking this idea!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

When I read this original post, the first thing to pop in my head was a scene from a horror movie called "Deep Rising" (from 0:56 to 1:07)):






I started searching youtube, and gradually began remembering all the classic muzak-type songs from the 50's,60's, and 70's. Seeing as I have an eclectic taste in music (to say the least), I decided I ought to download some of these gems (the muzak-ier, the better ) . So I've already downloaded 10 of these classics on Amazon, and I'm scratching my head trying to recall any others I may have forgotten.




> And maybe a little hard to work into your haunt background track, but still great to listen to as you make props for it, there's always Pink Floyd...


In browsing this thread, I missed this post before. If any Pink Floyd song fits the description of "soothing background music", it would be this: 






The song is "San Tropez", from the album "Meddle".


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

thank you very much for all the great suggestions, everyone!!


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Well, having worked in "insane asylums", I can tell you that soothing or pop music is preferred - no hard rock, etc . However, each hospital will have different rules - certainly I've never run into anything like "American Horror Story - Asylum"...

Spookmaster


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Check out the stuff from creepworks studios, they have some mental hospital cd's.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

That version of "Que Será, Será" is nicely disturbing already. You could blend this in somewhere too - the lyrical section is pretty understated such that it might drift into your visitors' heads without really being consciously noticed.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hzqwKHkK0E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcLgjyA8aUM


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> When I read this original post, the first thing to pop in my head was a scene from a horror movie called "Deep Rising" (from 0:56 to 1:07)):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stumbled on this.
http://www.allmusic.com/subgenre/orchestral-easy-listening-ma0000002765/artists


----------



## Irishguy (Oct 13, 2011)

Cross the dayroom music from American Horror Story with the Tower of Terror que music and what do you get? This little gem from Saving Private Ryan- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zXB1Z-7C4M


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks, Diggerc. I'll have to spend some time exploring on that website. 

It also turns out my fiancee has been wanting 3 CDs titled "Instrumental Gold"; one from the 50's, one from the 60's and one from the 70's. So I ordered them from amazon for her birthday (of course, I'll need to burn them to my computer, just to make sure they play okay )


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Another bump for later.


----------

